# GXP bearing seal



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently made the leap from Shimano over to Sram. Ribble had a great deal on GXP bottom brackets so I picked one up but I noticed that when it arrived, one of the bearing seals was detached from the face of the cup. Is this normal? As per Sram's technical docs, it instructs that you lube in this area before resealing, but I don't see how this seal should seat.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

That does not sound normal, though I am not sure what seal you are referring to exactly. Are you saying the sealed bearing itself has fallen apart and you can see the bearings inside? Normally, you would need to pry the bearing seal off with an x-acto blade or something similar. They shouldn't just fall off.

If you are talking about the big plastic tube that connects the two external bearings, that can come on and off, and no issue there. Just push it back on one side before you install the bearings.


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Those "seals" are more like dust covers, and yes sometimes they pop out. The outer edge of he seal snaps into a grove in the bearing cup. 

Wipe thin layer of grease on the bearing face and snap it back in.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

vettracer said:


> Those "seals" are more like dust covers, and yes sometimes they pop out. The outer edge of he seal snaps into a grove in the bearing cup.
> 
> Wipe thin layer of grease on the bearing face and snap it back in.


thanks for the replies. it was the dust cover and i was able to seat it correctly.


----------



## ron.corleone (Nov 3, 2010)

You show little faith


----------

